# Online player looking for a game ...



## The_Ditto (Jun 7, 2011)

My last online campaign dwindled a bit, so I'm off seeking another group ... I'd prefer D&D 3.5, or 4th ed ... not sure about Pathfinder .. 

I'm an experienced D&D player, having played every version as they came out ...

I'm used to using Skype and GameTable in our previous games ... but tech savvy enough to figure just about anything out ..

If you have an opening, drop me a line .. (if you have 2 openings, drop me a line, I have a friend who is also looking )


----------



## elfstone (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a New AD&D 2e campaing based on a historical Roman World.   i deffently have room for Two players.  Here is teh link to my Campaign forum allot of in formation is there.   Glory of Rome

we use Open RPg and Skype


----------



## The_Ditto (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks, but was never keen on 2e .. I'd be more interested in finding a 3.5 or 4th game .. 
Thanks, and good luck finding players!


----------



## Fridayknight (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey, we have a game on Sundays (4-7 pm GMT) and need another body (especially this Sunday if you read this in time). It is online using Skype and maptools (b84). We are playing in the Forgotten Realms campaign setting in the country of Damara. It is a fairly relaxed game - we usually get at least one encounter (combat) per session - and we level often. The group is a nice bunch of people and we have some newer gamers as well as more experienced ones. At the moment I am running a sort of 'exploration' path in the game, but when they reach a city then it will change once again. Ill search you in Skype also, pm me for extra info.


Fk


----------

